# Any news....Coach/Lsu



## srb (Nov 17, 2015)

The Mad Miles is  out??
That's one sec west coach :::


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2015)

srb said:


> The Mad Miles is  out??
> That's one sec west coach :::



He goes 7-2 and they are gonna fire him?
And y'all thought Mark Richt was under the gun.....


----------



## srb (Nov 17, 2015)

I was talking with one of my clients and they thought there was a article out today about this.I will see if I can find it:::


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2015)

srb said:


> I was talking with one of my clients and they thought there was a article out today about this.I will see if I can find it:::



There is a bleacher report rant and a satire article from "And the valley Shook". Nothing that i would call reliable. 
I really don't expect this to gain legs unless they lose out to Ole Miss and Texas A&M.


----------



## srb (Nov 17, 2015)

*Read that...*



rhbama3 said:


> There is a bleacher report rant and a satire article from "And the valley Shook". Nothing that i would call reliable.
> I really don't expect this to gain legs unless they lose out to Ole Miss and Texas A&M.



Just a lot of talk ,Some of the replacement names are interesting:::


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 17, 2015)

don't believe it


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2015)

They would be stupid to let him go.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 18, 2015)

L$u would come after Jimbo HARD.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 18, 2015)

No way they let him go!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 18, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> L$u would come after Jimbo HARD.



Yup.  Thankfully, Miles isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> L$u would come after Jimbo HARD.



There is no more Jamies Winston, so why would LSU want him??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> There is no more Jamies Winston, so why would LSU want him??



Jimbo>The Bear


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Jimbo>The Bear


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Jimbo>The Bear



Gonna be curious how you figure that.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna be curious how you figure that.



Jimbo is a young man and will surpass the bear in his career.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 18, 2015)

15mill buyout. Yeah he ain't leaving lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Jimbo is a young man and will surpass the bear in his career.



Only 257 more wins to go. Good luck with that.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna be curious how you figure that.



any guy shaving his chest hair to look like a bra aint all there. nuff said.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Only 257 more wins to go. Good luck with that.



Heck, Richt could get it done in another 20 years with the pace he is at..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2015)

It isn't all about wins.


It's about molding these boys into outstanding young men and Jimbo is the best!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> any guy shaving his chest hair to look like a bra aint all there. nuff said.



It's what I wear to the beach.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, Richt could get it done in another 20 years with the pace he is at..



Keep giving him those contract extensions and he will.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Keep giving him those contract extensions and he will.



godogs16


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> It isn't all about wins.
> 
> 
> It's about molding these boys into outstanding young men and Jimbo is the best!



Thug 3 would disagree.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> It isn't all about wins.
> 
> 
> It's about molding these boys into outstanding young men and Jimbo is the best!



Molding them into Felons?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Molding them into Felons?



No THUG


Outstanding young men.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 19, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna be curious how you figure that.



Right now he is.  Guy who can breathe has the edge over the one in the dirt.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Right now he is.  Guy who can breathe has the edge over the one in the dirt.


Oh...... i misunderstood. I thought you was comparing  records. Didn't realize you were referring to living vs. dead. 
Yeah, advantage to Jimbo.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 19, 2015)

It wouldn't be a big loss for LSU if Miles left. I don't believe he's that great of a coach and is probably the lucky one in that contract. LSU is a good situation and there's quite a few who could have success there.


----------



## srb (Nov 22, 2015)

I think the big money @ Lsu is done with the hatter...:::...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2015)

srb said:


> I think the big money @ Lsu is done with the hatter...:::...



That 15 MILL buyout will keep him there at least another year or two.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh...... i misunderstood. I thought you was comparing  records. Didn't realize you were referring to living vs. dead.
> Yeah, advantage to Jimbo.



Look at the bright side.  You could dig him up and still beat the Barn.


----------



## Amoo (Nov 24, 2015)

I said in a previous thread I don't see Tom Herman leaving the state of Texas to take any of the jobs open so far.  If LSU is smart enough to make a run at him for this job assuming they let Les go, I think this is one of the few jobs he would take.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 24, 2015)

Amoo said:


> I said in a previous thread I don't see Tom Herman leaving the state of Texas to take any of the jobs open so far.  If LSU is smart enough to make a run at him for this job assuming they let Les go, I think this is one of the few jobs he would take.



If they fire Miles, they better already have the next hire on the plane to the Red Stick before the press conference is over.


----------



## srb (Nov 24, 2015)

News about the hatter daily now...:::...


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 27, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> That 15 MILL buyout will keep him there at least another year or two.




http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nca...is-his-last-game-at-lsu/ar-AAfK92D?li=BBnbfcL


Looks like he's gone.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 27, 2015)

That's crazy that a school would eat 15mill and fire a coach that won a nat champ recruits good wins games. Crazy


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 27, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> That's crazy that a school would eat 15mill and fire a coach that won a nat champ recruits good wins games. Crazy




Yep


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 27, 2015)

Laneybird said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nca...is-his-last-game-at-lsu/ar-AAfK92D?li=BBnbfcL
> 
> 
> Looks like he's gone.



dumb decision I believe... oh well, see ya later lester


----------



## bullgator (Nov 27, 2015)

I know there's been talk of Kelly going to USCw, but do ya think the LSU job gets his interest if he does leave Philly?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 27, 2015)

bullgator said:


> I know there's been talk of Kelly going to USCw, but do ya think the LSU job gets his interest if he does leave Philly?



I don't think so

his offense will work better in the PAC and he knows it


----------



## bullgator (Nov 27, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I don't think so
> 
> his offense will work better in the PAC and he knows it



I was thinking that a coach returning to college ball from the pros would take a hard look at the SEC.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2015)

Laneybird said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nca...is-his-last-game-at-lsu/ar-AAfK92D?li=BBnbfcL
> 
> 
> Looks like he's gone.



That DOES sound pretty definite.
A 15 Mill buyout and then the probable 4.5 to 7 Mill contract for the new coach. Man, that's a chunk of change no matter what school we're talking about.


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 27, 2015)

What I don't understand is, he's a good recruiter and a pretty good coach. Other than some of his clock management I have witnessed, who are they really going to replace him with? 

Let me ask you guys this, hypothetically of course. Would you trade Richt for Miles straight up?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 27, 2015)

Who are they gonna get that'll win that many games and a nc in 10 years? And does this make Uga look even more dumb bec they still won't give up on Richt and he's not done near as much on the field as the mad hatter and has been there longer?


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 27, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Who are they gonna get that'll win that many games and a nc in 10 years? And does this make Uga look even more dumb bec they still won't give up on Richt and he's not done near as much on the field as the mad hatter and has been there longer?



Hit the nail on the head right there. That's exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 27, 2015)

I could see a team like lsu dropping him after this long IF he didn't have a nc or recruit top 10 talent yearly. I can see also where ppl are frustrated at the offense and stuff but dang I'd think they'd give him this offseason to make a new hire and fix it. I've seen a lot of things in football but none this dumb. Also I think it's an inside job someone wanted him out didn't matter what he did.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 28, 2015)

miles returning, lol


----------



## srb (Nov 28, 2015)

Team won for the hatter tonight...


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 29, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> miles returning, lol



The powers that be realized how stupid it would be to let him go


----------

